# 6 weeks 5 day ultrasound no embryo



## xpinky

Had my first ultrasound today the Dr said I'm measuring at 5 weeks and he didn't see an embryo. I had an IUI mid last month with a trigger shot so I know the exact day I ovulated. He's 98% sure it's not a normal pregnancy and told me to come back in 2 days for another ultrasound. Has this ever happened to anyone? I'm staying optimistic until I know for sure.


----------



## Mintaroo

xpinky said:


> Had my first ultrasound today the Dr said I'm measuring at 5 weeks and he didn't see an embryo. I had an IUI mid last month with a trigger shot so I know the exact day I ovulated. He's 98% sure it's not a normal pregnancy and told me to come back in 2 days for another ultrasound. Has this ever happened to anyone? I'm staying optimistic until I know for sure.


This is exactly what is happening to me now, and what happened to me back in March. In March, I thought I was 6.5 weeks pregnant, ultrasound showed 5.5 week sac but no fetal pole. Ended up being a blighted ovum.

Last week, went in for an ultrasound at 6.5 weeks, showed a 5 week sac, too small to see anything in it. My next ultrasound is tomorrow morning, there is a chance I ovulated later than I thought- but I don't think there's much hope.

Blighted ovums are very common- I remember reading somewhere that about half of miscarriages are caused by blighted ovums. Usually the cause is some sort of genetic abnormality. Not that it makes it hurt any less. :hugs:


----------



## xpinky

Keep me posted. I was so sad when my Dr said he didn't see an embryo. In the beginning he said I was lucky to get pregnant with my first IUI. Did you let it pass naturally, take pills, or have a d&c?


----------



## Mintaroo

xpinky said:


> Keep me posted. I was so sad when my Dr said he didn't see an embryo. In the beginning he said I was lucky to get pregnant with my first IUI. Did you let it pass naturally, take pills, or have a d&c?

I let it pass naturally. Was scheduled to go in and have the pills applied if it didn't come on its own, but the miscarriage started two days before the appointment. I ended up in the emergency room, though, because I was filling more than one pad an hour, the pain was pretty bad- but that was because the sac hadn't broken down at all like it normally does, it just tried to escape intact. (it was so gross.) No surgery or anything, I passed it while at the hospital waiting to see the doctor.


You said you were only 5 weeks along- that's kind of soon to be seeing an embryo. I know some women see the embryo, but sometimes you can't. So you're really in a "wait and see" kind of holding pattern. (If you Google "5 week ultrasound" you'll see what they can look like.)

I know how much the waiting sucks. :hugs:


----------



## xpinky

Is this your 2nd time getting pregnant since March? My LMP was on April 28th amd had a trigger shot 2 days before my IUI on May 15th. I'm 6 1/2 weeks and the sac was measuring 5 weeks. I had a vaginal ultrasound and right when I saw the sac I knew something was wrong because I didn't see the little embryo. Hopefully it's hiding but my Dr is a RE so I think he might be right :'(


----------



## Mintaroo

xpinky said:


> Is this your 2nd time getting pregnant since March? My LMP was on April 28th amd had a trigger shot 2 days before my IUI on May 15th. I'm 6 1/2 weeks and the sac was measuring 5 weeks. I had a vaginal ultrasound and right when I saw the sac I knew something was wrong because I didn't see the little embryo. Hopefully it's hiding but my Dr is a RE so I think he might be right :'(

I got pregnant in February the first time, miscarriage in March. Period in April, and then got pregnant that cycle, and now another blighted ovum.

My doctor is referring me to an RE, and we did lots of bloodwork today to find out what's going on- two in a row is rare, so there's probably something going on. 



I hope your little bean was hiding. And if not, I hope you have a quick recovery time and a baby in your arms soon.


----------



## xpinky

I have my appointment tomorrow not feeling too hopeful I started having (sorry TMI) very faint light brown spotting. My blood results came in and it was 4256 which is low for being 6 weeks. It's hard talking to others about this be sure its so private. Glad I have someone to talk to who's going through the same situation!


----------



## Mintaroo

xpinky said:


> I have my appointment tomorrow not feeling too hopeful I started having (sorry TMI) very faint light brown spotting. My blood results came in and it was 4256 which is low for being 6 weeks. It's hard talking to others about this be sure its so private. Glad I have someone to talk to who's going through the same situation!

I'm so sorry. 4256 is low. (Mine was 8,000 at 6 weeks this time- last miscarriage it was 12,000.)

I told my parents I was pregnant last time really early, and they told EVERYONE- so most of my family knew about the miscarriage. I ended up having three different aunts call me and tell me about all of their miscarriages. I had no idea how common it was, or that my aunts had dealt with it so much. It definitely helps to talk about it- one aunt had never told anyone else about her miscarriage.


----------



## xpinky

Are you going to let it pass naturally again or take pills? At least you know you don't have a hard time getting pregnant. I don't ovulate all the time so I had to take clomid. My RE told me I have to wait a month to try again. With an RE you are in good hands


----------



## Mintaroo

xpinky said:


> Are you going to let it pass naturally again or take pills? At least you know you don't have a hard time getting pregnant. I don't ovulate all the time so I had to take clomid. My RE told me I have to wait a month to try again. With an RE you are in good hands

I think I'm going to take pills- my hCG levels are still climbing. (The insensitive nurse who gave me my lab results and NEVER reads the chart first told me "Congratulations, it's looking really healthy!") I know it sounds selfish and dumb, but I've got a vacation coming up in two weeks, and I'd like to have the miscarriage over by then. I waited for it naturally last time, and it took two weeks to start.


I was supposed to go in today to get the misoprostol applied to induce labor, but the Insensitive Nurse Who Never Reads The Chart gave me the brush off when I called today to find out what time. The doctor isn't in until 1pm, and she refused to schedule me until she talked to my doctor "to find out what's going on." HOW ABOUT YOU READ THE CHART?


I'm having such a shitty day- I had a fight with my husband and he slammed the door and went to work shouting "IM NOT COMING BACK" (he then quickly said "no I am I'm sorry I'm just mad") but I am SO ANGRY at him. I feel like "Sorry, my wife is having her pregnancy terminated today" is a good excuse to maybe take the afternoon off, but it didn't even occur to him.


----------



## xpinky

How rude! Aren't they suppose to read the chart first to know what's going on before they talk to you? She obviously doesn't understand the heartache women go through during a miscarriage. 

Same here right before the ultrasound we got into an argument as well then I find out the news :(

Just got back from my 2nd ultrasound and it was still the same as the day before. He prescribed me the pills and some pain killers as well. I would take the pain med an hour before taking the other one vaginally. Since I started to spot yesterday that might be a sign its starting.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Similar thing happened to me. This is my second miscarriage in 3 months. I was supposed to be 8 weeks and all we saw was a large sac and yolk - no fetal pole. The sac was measuring the right size which sometimes does happen when hormones don't go down, there just wasn't enough fetal development. I eventually took misoprostol b/c I did not miscarry on my own and had no signs it was going to begin. My hormones had just started to go down. They were up to 56,860 and two days later were 54,000. After the miso they have rapidly declined and I feel much better. Now, about 1 1/2 weeks after miso, my HCG is 681.

Personally, I wish I had not taken the pain meds and just used Ibuprofen at a prescription dose - 600 mg if you are under 110lbs or 800 mg is you are over. The prescription pain meds can often cause terrible constipation (which I never get, even w/ iron and pregnancy hormones) which lasted for over a week. Everything was so compacted it caused more pain than passing the pregnancy. With a sac as small as yours you won't need much pain medicine. The bad part only lasts for a few hours at most.

I am sorry for your loss. Please know you are not alone.


----------



## Mintaroo

Did you take the pills yet, xpinky? My doctor put the pills in for me, said it would take 24-48 hours to start- and then 3 hours later it started. It huuuuuuuurts. I took 600mg of ibuprofen, and then four hours later another 600mg, because I couldn't handle the pain (can't take more than 2400mg in 24 hours.)

I've found that if my husband rubs the bottom of the arches of my feet, it kind of distracts from the pain. Took a warm shower, and now I've got a heated pad sitting on my stomach. I hate this so much. :-\

On the bright side, as soon as my hCG levels start decreasing, my ob-gyn is going to get me an appointment with a fertility doctor she recommends so we can find out what's going on.


Drink lots of water, that's supposed to help with the cramping! Start hydrating now.


----------



## xpinky

Mintaroo said:


> Did you take the pills yet, xpinky? My doctor put the pills in for me, said it would take 24-48 hours to start- and then 3 hours later it started. It huuuuuuuurts. I took 600mg of ibuprofen, and then four hours later another 600mg, because I couldn't handle the pain (can't take more than 2400mg in 24 hours.)
> 
> I've found that if my husband rubs the bottom of the arches of my feet, it kind of distracts from the pain. Took a warm shower, and now I've got a heated pad sitting on my stomach. I hate this so much. :-\
> 
> On the bright side, as soon as my hCG levels start decreasing, my ob-gyn is going to get me an appointment with a fertility doctor she recommends so we can find out what's going on.
> 
> Drink lots of water, that's supposed to help with the cramping! Start hydrating now.


I haven't taken the pills yet...I'm debating if I wanted to take it or not since I'm starting to spot. I'm going to wait until this weekend and see how things are. My Dr have me the prescription if I wanted to go that route thank goodness for not needing to do a d&c.

You are lucky your Dr put the pills for you I would have to do myself. Wouldn't know how far it would go in. When he gave me a prescription for vicodind i knew it would be painful. One of my friends wife took it and it took a few days to pass.

Did it pass yet? How many mm was the sac? Mine is a little over 10mm so its super tiny. 

Everything is so expensive at the fertility clinic. Insurance doesn't cover any medication unless if ones that a regular pharmacy has. But the price is totally worth it in the end! 

After you had your first miscarriage did your period take longer to start?


----------



## xpinky

ItsAWonder said:


> Similar thing happened to me. This is my second miscarriage in 3 months. I was supposed to be 8 weeks and all we saw was a large sac and yolk - no fetal pole. The sac was measuring the right size which sometimes does happen when hormones don't go down, there just wasn't enough fetal development. I eventually took misoprostol b/c I did not miscarry on my own and had no signs it was going to begin. My hormones had just started to go down. They were up to 56,860 and two days later were 54,000. After the miso they have rapidly declined and I feel much better. Now, about 1 1/2 weeks after miso, my HCG is 681.
> 
> Personally, I wish I had not taken the pain meds and just used Ibuprofen at a prescription dose - 600 mg if you are under 110lbs or 800 mg is you are over. The prescription pain meds can often cause terrible constipation (which I never get, even w/ iron and pregnancy hormones) which lasted for over a week. Everything was so compacted it caused more pain than passing the pregnancy. With a sac as small as yours you won't need much pain medicine. The bad part only lasts for a few hours at most.
> 
> I am sorry for your loss. Please know you are not alone.

How long did it take for the miso to kick in and how long did you wait for it to try and pass naturally before you took it? My heart goes out to everyone who had a miscarriage:(


----------



## Mintaroo

If you're starting to spot, don't bother with the pills. It's much more painful for me this time around, with the pill- the cramps/contractions started almost as soon as she put the pills in, and I felt them all up my abdomen. Last time, the miscarriage without the pill was a lot more "natural" feeling- felt like period cramps and then slowly ramped up. 

If you're going to put it in, put it in as far as possible, right up next to your cervix.

God, I wish I had Vicodin. I'm on 600mg every six hours. I can't really take anything stronger, since I have a toddler to take care of. Last night was pretty bad, but this morning it's manageable. Heating pads, hot showers, stretching, walking seem to be helping.



After my last miscarriage, I got my period exactly 30 days later, and then 30 days after that, a positive pregnancy test.


----------



## xpinky

Did everything come out yesterday? I think I might take the pills this Saturday. I'm a little nervous putting them in.


----------



## karevet

Hey guys, can I join in? I'm in the exact same boat...

My DH and I have been ttc since November of last year. I'm 37, so time is relatively short. We had wonderful news in March which quickly ended w/ a chemical pregnancy at 5w. Then we had great news again in May. My first ultrasound was at 7 weeks. I am always very regular and was using a CB easy fertility monitor so I was certain of my dates. My u/s showed an empty sac measuring 5w6d. I was told to come back 10 days later to see if there were any changes.

My second u/s was Monday. I had terrible news. My gestational sac was completely empty. No yolk sac or fetal pole. It only measured at 6w1d (10 days earlier it measured 5w6d), so only 2d growth in 10 days. I was officially diagnosed with a blighted ovum.

My doctor recommended that I terminate early because if I waited naturally it would likely be another 4-6 weeks before my body figured it out. Higher risks, more difficult termination, etc. I agreed. She gave me the option of medical or a d&c. In order to avoid surgery, I elected misoprostil.

Misoprostil was HORRIBLE!!!!! Major pain. Vomiting. Yuck. I'm wearing Depends. My doc prescribed vicodin and two tablets barely touched it. I think if I had it to do over again, I would do a d&c. I was supposed to "gather the products" and submit them and they would evaluate them. So far all I have found was blood. They are going to measure my HCG levels in one week to ensure they are going down. If they aren't, that means that there is likely still tissue in there and I will have to have a d&c anyway.

As soon as my HCG levels are back to normal, we can technically start trying again. Ideally, my doc would like me to have a "normal" period again so they can accurately date my next pregnancy. They can't tell me when the "average" time for your next AF after a medically induced miscarriage.

Today I'm day 3 post miscarriage. I felt pretty much normal yesterday, but today at work I started what could only be described as SEVERE cramping (contractions?? I wouldn't know, I've never had one). I'm still bleeding pretty heavily, but no major passage of tissue...

My goal is to try to lose a bit of weight, FertilAid, and Maca going into the next go round. My doctor took 8 tubes of blood to test me for chromosome abnormalities, genetic probs, metabolic probs, and autoimmune issues. So far no issues, but not all of the tests are back.

Does anyone know when things go back to "normal?" When can you start using OPK's again?

Kare


----------



## xpinky

karevet said:


> Hey guys, can I join in? I'm in the exact same boat...
> 
> My DH and I have been ttc since November of last year. I'm 37, so time is relatively short. We had wonderful news in March which quickly ended w/ a chemical pregnancy at 5w. Then we had great news again in May. My first ultrasound was at 7 weeks. I am always very regular and was using a CB easy fertility monitor so I was certain of my dates. My u/s showed an empty sac measuring 5w6d. I was told to come back 10 days later to see if there were any changes.
> 
> My second u/s was Monday. I had terrible news. My gestational sac was completely empty. No yolk sac or fetal pole. It only measured at 6w1d (10 days earlier it measured 5w6d), so only 2d growth in 10 days. I was officially diagnosed with a blighted ovum.
> 
> My doctor recommended that I terminate early because if I waited naturally it would likely be another 4-6 weeks before my body figured it out. Higher risks, more difficult termination, etc. I agreed. She gave me the option of medical or a d&c. In order to avoid surgery, I elected misoprostil.
> 
> Misoprostil was HORRIBLE!!!!! Major pain. Vomiting. Yuck. I'm wearing Depends. My doc prescribed vicodin and two tablets barely touched it. I think if I had it to do over again, I would do a d&c. I was supposed to "gather the products" and submit them and they would evaluate them. So far all I have found was blood. They are going to measure my HCG levels in one week to ensure they are going down. If they aren't, that means that there is likely still tissue in there and I will have to have a d&c anyway.
> 
> As soon as my HCG levels are back to normal, we can technically start trying again. Ideally, my doc would like me to have a "normal" period again so they can accurately date my next pregnancy. They can't tell me when the "average" time for your next AF after a medically induced miscarriage.
> 
> Today I'm day 3 post miscarriage. I felt pretty much normal yesterday, but today at work I started what could only be described as SEVERE cramping (contractions?? I wouldn't know, I've never had one). I'm still bleeding pretty heavily, but no major passage of tissue...
> 
> My goal is to try to lose a bit of weight, FertilAid, and Maca going into the next go round. My doctor took 8 tubes of blood to test me for chromosome abnormalities, genetic probs, metabolic probs, and autoimmune issues. So far no issues, but not all of the tests are back.
> 
> Does anyone know when things go back to "normal?" When can you start using OPK's again?
> 
> Kare

How many days did it take for everything to pass? I'm still spotting today and debating how long I should wait before I take it. How big did the sac measure? My Dr told me I can wait 1 full cycle to start trying again.


----------



## Mintaroo

xpinky said:


> Did everything come out yesterday? I think I might take the pills this Saturday. I'm a little nervous putting them in.

No, I don't think everything came out yesterday. Lots of blood and a few clots, but not nearly enough tissue, I don't think. Bleeding and cramping basically stopped today, but I can feel the cramps starting again.

Last miscarriage, when I did it naturally, the first day was very light bleeding, almost like the day before I got my period, with light pink streaks and some brown. The next two days were light, like a light period day. The fourth day was worst- filled more than a pad an hour, was passing tissue and giant clots that were scaring me, ended up at the hospital. After I passed the giant clot that was the gestational sac, the bleeding lightened up, continued for a few days on and off, and then pretty much finished.


----------



## Mintaroo

karevet said:


> As soon as my HCG levels are back to normal, we can technically start trying again. Ideally, my doc would like me to have a "normal" period again so they can accurately date my next pregnancy. They can't tell me when the "average" time for your next AF after a medically induced miscarriage.

On average, I think it's about four weeks to nine weeks? I was expecting six or seven weeks based off what my doctor told me last time around, but it was exactly 30 days for me, which was nice.



karevet said:


> Does anyone know when things go back to "normal?" When can you start using OPK's again?


I read that you probably won't ovulate the first month after your miscarriage- but some women do. I skipped the OPKs and charting for the first month. Mentally, it was just nice to have a break, too. After my first period after the miscarriage, I ovulated normally.

Things will go back to normal after your first period. For me, it was four weeks and then I got pregnant that cycle (and then another blighted ovum.) Sometimes it can take a few more weeks than that. But your body will recover pretty quickly.



I'm sorry you are dealing with this, it sucks. :hugs: I really hope things go back to normal soon, and that it doesn't hurt too much. (Heating pads help ease the cramping, and I think it makes the blood/tissue come out faster.)


----------



## xpinky

Tomorrow will be day 4 hopefully the spotting turns into something more this weekend. When do you go the the fertility specialist?


----------



## xpinky

Took the pills 1 hour ago and I don't feel anything yet!


----------



## Mintaroo

xpinky said:


> Took the pills 1 hour ago and I don't feel anything yet!

My doctor told me 24-48 hours for it to start. But then mine started 3 hours after it was inserted. Good luck.


----------



## Nina83

> My doctor is referring me to an RE, and we did lots of bloodwork today to find out what's going on- two in a row is rare, so there's probably something going on.

Mintaroo, What is rare? 2 Blighted ovums?

Just to share my story- February I got pregnant with my first. at 6+4 we saw a HB, then at 8 weeks I went in for brown spotting and we discovered a 7+3 fetus- no HB. D&C at 9 weeks.
24 days later- AF arrived, and then that cycle I conceived again.
Had a bad feeling from day 1. Spotting started at 6+2, the next day (last Sunday) we went in, sac measured 4-5 weeks. Bleeding started that evening and I passed the sac.
I don't call it a blighted ovum because I saw the fetus/embryo. tiny as it was- I know what it was. Blighted ovum kind of makes it sound like there was nothing there- and we all know that there was. :(


----------



## xpinky

Mintaroo said:


> xpinky said:
> 
> 
> Took the pills 1 hour ago and I don't feel anything yet!
> 
> My doctor told me 24-48 hours for it to start. But then mine started 3 hours after it was inserted. Good luck.Click to expand...

I had really bad stomach pains earlier. Woke up from a nap and now I feel fine. Nothing has come out yet not even any blood! I have to take 4 more pills tomorrow if nothing comes out.


----------



## Mintaroo

Nina83 said:


> My doctor is referring me to an RE, and we did lots of bloodwork today to find out what's going on- two in a row is rare, so there's probably something going on.
> 
> Mintaroo, What is rare? 2 Blighted ovums?
> 
> Just to share my story- February I got pregnant with my first. at 6+4 we saw a HB, then at 8 weeks I went in for brown spotting and we discovered a 7+3 fetus- no HB. D&C at 9 weeks.
> 24 days later- AF arrived, and then that cycle I conceived again.
> Had a bad feeling from day 1. Spotting started at 6+2, the next day (last Sunday) we went in, sac measured 4-5 weeks. Bleeding started that evening and I passed the sac.
> I don't call it a blighted ovum because I saw the fetus/embryo. tiny as it was- I know what it was. Blighted ovum kind of makes it sound like there was nothing there- and we all know that there was. :(Click to expand...

Yeah, two blighted ovums in a row is rare. Not impossible, but definitely qualified me for a trip to a reproductive endocrinologist. 

We never saw a fetus on either- the first one, a yolk sac eventually sort of developed, but even by 8 weeks there was no fetal pole, let alone a heartbeat. This last time, the sac was entirely empty.


----------



## xpinky

So I took miso 10 days ago I thought it passed (a huge blood clot) but my levels are still the same (4800) as it was when I found out it was going to be a miscarriage which was about 3 weeks ago. Waiting for the Dr to call me and see what I need to do next.


----------



## Mintaroo

xpinky said:


> So I took miso 10 days ago I thought it passed (a huge blood clot) but my levels are still the same (4800) as it was when I found out it was going to be a miscarriage which was about 3 weeks ago. Waiting for the Dr to call me and see what I need to do next.

Oh, that sucks. :-( You think you're going to need a D&C at this point?

I'm the opposite. I didn't think I passed it, no very huge clots came out, but my levels are down to 25, so the doctor says I probably did...


----------



## browneyes2

I went for my ultrasound at 7 weeks and they didnt see a baby just a sac and they told me I may have the dates wrong and everything was fine. That night I started bleeding. It turns out I was as far along as I thought. I wouldnt worry until I knew for sure but you will know if you start to miscarriage. It is the worst pain..


----------



## xpinky

I had to take misoprostol a 2nd time! it didnt hurt at all because I was taking vicodin every 5 hours. Had my ultrasound the other day and the sac did pass. My uterus lining is pretty thick so I have to let it shed on its own. My hcg level did drop about 800 only 4000 to go. It's going to be a slow process. Just want everything to be done with so I can move on!


----------



## xpinky

browneyes2 said:


> I went for my ultrasound at 7 weeks and they didnt see a baby just a sac and they told me I may have the dates wrong and everything was fine. That night I started bleeding. It turns out I was as far along as I thought. I wouldnt worry until I knew for sure but you will know if you start to miscarriage. It is the worst pain..

How many weeks did they measure you at? I was devastated when I was told it wasn't a regular pregnancy. I started spotting the day after I found out. After my body heals I want to get another IUI.


----------



## browneyes2

xpinky said:


> browneyes2 said:
> 
> 
> I went for my ultrasound at 7 weeks and they didnt see a baby just a sac and they told me I may have the dates wrong and everything was fine. That night I started bleeding. It turns out I was as far along as I thought. I wouldnt worry until I knew for sure but you will know if you start to miscarriage. It is the worst pain..
> 
> How many weeks did they measure you at? I was devastated when I was told it wasn't a regular pregnancy. I started spotting the day after I found out. After my body heals I want to get another IUI.Click to expand...

When I went to the dr the first time I was 5 weeks and 1 day . We didnt see anything then but the wall of my uterus was a 2.5 instead of the normal . .5. The doctor told me to come back in two weeks and that by then we would be able to hear the baby's heartbeat. 

When I went into the doctor 2 weeks later they called me back and done another ultrasound and all they saw was the sac. They then told me it was possible that we may be off on the dates a little bit and that I was fine not to worry.. but I knew my dates were right on the money. 

The night I came home I started cramping and bleeding. I called the dr the next morning and when I went back in they told me that my dates were prolly right after all and that I was having an unhealthy pregnancy . 

It literally has been the hardest thing I have ever had to go through. I feel so angry and sad all the time. It was just about a week and a half ago we found all this out. I just dont get how such a precious gift could be taken away so suddenly especially from people who want children so badly.


----------

